# 150e7d trt



## PFM (Apr 13, 2017)

I have always liked test, test only provides all the gym drive, sex drive, recovery and potential to stay lean and strong enough. I settled on a blend: 60TP, 90TPP, 150TC years ago and have only used TP to close out and abruptly allow my HTPA to reboot.

The TP kicks in right at 24 hours and carries to the TPP which lasts into day 4 and TC carries me as the TPP falls off end of day 5. By day 7 (Sunday morning) I feel kinda flat and pin .5-.7 (150-210mgs) to enjoy the ride starting over on Monday morning when I hit the gym. I'll bang the .7 (210mgs) when the Mrs. and I travel and I want my sex drive to carry into the weekend. Something about hotel sex is always better ;-)

No AI required, no need.

My blood stays clean and thin enough with low dose aspirin ED. I don't call it a cycle anymore, even though I take November to March off. I run the prop E3D for 4 weeks in October and stop, no 'PCT' drugs. Having 'cleaned up' 20 something times I know how physiological coming off can be, hence I don't let it own me. 

One reservation I have is to run another TP cycle. I love TP but I am running out of injections sites. I have heard of TP TRT using a slin pin 50mgs EOD. I'll be posting that run one of these days.

PFM


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

That would make a great blend. I would go for test ace over the prop just because I can't do prop.


----------



## PFM (Apr 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> That would make a great blend. I would go for test ace over the prop just because I can't do prop.



I went with Cyp because I cant handle E. It is a perfect E5D-E7D blend. Ace has me thinking...........................


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

Do you use hcg with your TRT? I hear a lot of mixed ideas on this.


----------

